# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  {Challenge Suggestion}

## WillP

I'm not sure if this has been asked before or done as a challenge, but I think having a historic map challenge. It could be anything from a political map from the past (Ancient Babylon anybody?) to a battle map (Battle of the Bulge) to... well anything, as long as it comes from Earth and actually happened. Kudos if it's something that is not commonly mapped already.

----------


## Diamond

I like this idea quite a bit; we don't see a lot of real-world stuff here, and it could be a real nice challenge to stretch our talents a bit.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Indeed. I would join this.

----------


## - Max -

Same here, interesting idea!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I already have nice Ideas about making maps themed around the Black Death around 1350 AD in Europe.

----------

